# Posen selbst bauen die xte



## Rxlxhx (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,


der Winter naht,und ich möchte mir aus Federkielen und Stachelschweinsborsten einige Posen bauen. Früher hatten wir für die Ösen die Enden von Sicherheitsnadeln genommen,diese mit Garn umwickelt und verklebt. 

Falls hier jemand selbst Posen baut: Was nutzt Ihr heute als Öse,und welche Kleber und Lacke sind die idealsten? Das ich mit selbst gebauten Posen nichts spare ist mir klar,doch etwas selbst hergestelltes schätzt man mehr als Industrieware.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Ich habe noch alte Stachelschweinposen, die haben eine Öse aus einer dicken Nylonschnur angewickelt, etwa 0.60er oder dicker. Einfach zu verarbeiten und beschädigt die Hauptschnur nicht.


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Stachelschweinposen brauchen eigentlich gar keine Ösen. Zwei Stückchen Posengummi reichen bei fester Montage und wenn es sein muss, stecke ich einen Posenadapter ans untere Ende.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Servus,

lass dich ned vom Posenbau abbringen den eine selbst gebaute Pose macht immer Spaß beim Angeln und die Wertschätzung ist entsprechend hoch.
Ich habe anfangs 0,8mm² Kupferlitze zum Ösenbiegen genommen und dann nach und nach auf Edelstahl und Messingdraht (1mm) umgestellt. Angebunden wird er mit normalen Rutenbindegarn.
Je nachdem wie du die Pose befestigen willst kannst du die Öse gerade nach unten (Durchlauf) oder abgewinkelt (Feststell) machen. 

Wenn du mal die ersten Posen gebaut hast wirst du schnell feststellen was du noch verbessern kannst bzw abändern musst. Wenn du mit Federkielen beginnst, vergiss bitte nicht das "Entfetten" der Kiele sonst hält dir später keine Farbe bzw Lack. 
Noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Als Farbe an der Spitze nimm Neonorange das siehst du am besten von allem und bis spät in die Dämmerung hinein.


----------



## Menni (7. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Evtl. Interessant für Euch Bastler, habe mir gerade 6 St. Stachelschweinsborsten mit Glühpulver angefertigt. Prima für Ansitz in der Finsternis. Bestens, wenn du vor den Füßen fischst. Hat ca. die halbe Leuchtkraft wie ein Knicklicht. Aufladen aller1-2h mit Schwarzlichtlampe - normale geht auch.
Borstenkopf entfetten und anschleifen, heller 2-K-Leim drauf und in´s Glühpulver stecken, auf Papier andrücken und aushärten lassen, verschleifen, Klarlack drüber und fertig.
Unten klemme ich die nur mit einem Stück Silikonschlauch.
Der Oktober brachte mir damit etliche, dicke Karpfen. Geil, wenn sich die Borste legt und zügig abtaucht. 
Menni


----------



## Henry (10. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Hallo Rilehx!

Für die Öse eignen sich Drähte, die korrosionsbeständig sind. Ich nutze Edelstahldraht. Die Öse fixiere ich nur mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber, dann wird sie mit Bindegarn angewickelt. Später kommt dann noch Klarlack (ich nutze klaren Bootslack) drüber... das hält. Wichtig ist nur, dass der "Steg" der Öse nicht zu kurz ist, 6-7mm dürfen es schon sein. Als Sichtfarbe für die Antenne haben sich Acrylfarben aus dem Bastelladen bewährt. Welche Farbe  genau, hängt von den Lichtverhältnissen ab. Habe immer Orange, Gelb und Weiß dabei.


Hej Menni,

welches Glühpulver hast du da benutzt? Sieht echt klasse aus. Wie lange kann man sowas denn nutzen, bis die Leuchtkraft nachlässt?


----------



## Menni (10. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Gekauft über Amazon
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0114G2SZ8/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Preis: 12,90 €
Damit werde ich noch einige andere Dinge probieren. Z.B. die Feederspitze pulvern odere etwas auf die Trockenfliegen. Glühwürmchen haben eine vergleichbare Farbe. Das probiere ich nächsten Sommer. 
Menni
Haltbar ca. eine Stunde. Bei Sommertemperaturen länger.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Danke für den Tipp Menni. :m

Solche Leuchtposen wollte ich schon lange mal bauen nur mir hat immer die passende Farbe dazu gefehlt.

Ein Mischen mit Weißer Farbe müsste dann doch sicherlich auch gehen bzw mit anderen Farben? Da wäre nur das Problem das sicherlich zu wenig Pigmente reingemischt würden |kopfkrat


----------



## Maxthecat (11. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Moin !
Dieses " Leuchtpulver " findet man auch bei ebay in verschiedenen Gebinden und evtl.etwas günstiger .

Ich hatte das für Uhren die Zifferblätter bzw. Zahlen wieder zum Leuchten gebracht .

Einfach je nach benötigter Menge etwas Pulver in Modellbau -Klarlack einrühren ( von Revell die kleinen Dosen 1,99 € ) und denn auf das Objekt mit Pinsel auftragen .

Trocknet schnell und hält gut !


----------



## Henry (11. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Werde es mal bei meinen Hardbaits probieren


----------



## Menni (12. November 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Männer, mit Stachelscheinsborsten und Federkielen begann ich mal.  Was alle diese Posen gemeinsam hatten, war die schlecht haltende Farbe. Zu DDR-Zeiten war nur Nitro- oder Alkydfarbe erhältlich. Heute sieht das besser aus. Die besten Erfahrungen (da in meinem Betrieb verfügbar) habe ich mit 2-K-Pur-Kleber aus dem Aluminiumbau gemacht. Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller. Ich verwende den von Weiss-Chemie: Cosmofen Duo. Vorab die Posen anrauhen und entfetten. Schaut mal, wo bei Euch der nächster Betrieb Bauelemente und Fassaden herstellt. Dort mal um einen kleinen, ungemischten,  Klecks bitten. Ungemischt hält sich der Kleber einige Tage. Der eignet sich auch hervorragend zum Auftragen auf Ruten-Zapfverbindungen, wenn die mal abgenutzt. So ne 550g-Kartusche kaufen lohnt sich für Euch nicht. Ist auch richtig teuer.
Menni


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Wo kriegt ihr eigentlich die Gänsefedern her für die Schwimmer? Früher konnte man die vom Bauern für umme holen, aber jetzt hat ja keiner mehr Gänse. Bezahlt ihr was dafür? danke!


----------



## Menni (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Ist eine komische Frage.
Also, Bauern solltest du nicht in der Stadt suchen. Auf den Dörfern halten sehr viele Leute und nicht nur Bauern, Gänse als Hobby.  Die Zeit ist sehr günstig. Musst nur fragen.
Und falls du keine Verwendung für das anhängende Fleisch hast, schreib ne PN. Porto bezahle ich. Gruß Menni


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*



Menni schrieb:


> Ist eine komische Frage.
> Also, Bauern solltest du nicht in der Stadt suchen. Auf den Dörfern halten sehr viele Leute und nicht nur Bauern, Gänse als Hobby. Die Zeit ist sehr günstig. Musst nur fragen.
> Und falls du keine Verwendung für das anhängende Fleisch hast, schreib ne PN. Porto bezahle ich. Gruß Menni



Was ist daran komisch ???
 Seit Vogelgrippe hält kein Mensch mehr Gänse nebenbei. Vielleicht im Ostblock...


----------



## Rxlxhx (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Posen selbst bauen die xte*

Gänse oder Pfauenfedern bekomme ich noch heute vom Hof eines Bekannten,und da is nix mit "Vogelgrippe".Stachelschweinborsten gibts aus dem Naturgarten einer nahegelegenen Stadt,dafür werfe ich dann im Gegenzug ein paar € in die Kaffeekasse.


----------

